# 2002 Beetle, fault codes 17579 and 19482....



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

My wife's Beetle developed a serious problem tonight, she managed to get the car home, but no power, could barely get to 60mph. Here is what shows up:
Code 17579 (P Code P1171) (G188) is Throttle Angle Sensor 2 Implausible Signal. Does this refer to the Gas Pedal position sensor, or the throttle body sensor?
Also got Code 17579 - I have no idea what this is.....
Any help is greatly appreciated - thanks guys...
Jeff


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Oooops, I mean Code 19482 above...sorry....*

Sorry guys, I messed up my previous posting, the 2nd code that I can't find is 19482.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Oooops, I mean Code 19482 above...sorry.... (testarossaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_Code 17579 (P Code P1171) (G188) is Throttle Angle Sensor 2 Implausible Signal. Does this refer to the Gas Pedal position sensor, or the throttle body sensor?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04465

_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_...the 2nd code that I can't find is 19482.

Was this with a VAG-COM scan?
- Erik


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Oooops, I mean Code 19482 above...sorry.... (bluefox280)*

No Eric, it was cheapie hand held scanner. I have searched the net to find out what "19482" means but that number doesn't show up anywhere.
As for the throttle position angle issue....I don't know if this referes to the throttle body at the intake manifold, or the gas pedal inside the car.....? I suppose my next step would be to test these components somehow...?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Oooops, I mean Code 19482 above...sorry.... (testarossaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_No Eric, it was cheapie hand held scanner

That's why you can't find the 19482 code... it's an erraneous value.
Grab hold of a VAG-COM scan from a local owner.

_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_As for the throttle position angle issue....I don't know if this referes to the throttle body at the intake manifold, or the gas pedal inside the car.....?

That's the pedal assembly inside the cabin.
You can check the output status of the two gas pedal angle sensors with a VAG-COM.
- Erik


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Update...took pedal out....reinstalled...RESULTS...!!*

I will be purchasing a better scanner soon, either a VAGCOM or similar tool. I took the gas pedal out of the car today, and attempted to "test" it...but there are 6 terminals and I'm not sure what does what. I did try many combinations, hoping to get a variable resistance reading per pedal push...but no success. I saw another thread where a fellow recommended that the wires be checked under the windshield cowl area. So I removed the wipers, but couldn't pull the cowl cover off - it wouldn't budge, couldn't see any fasteners holding it down? I then reinstalled the gas pedal, hooked it up and went for a test drive, for about 2 blocks all was well, then EPC pops on and loss of power results. Got home and shut off, started....engine idling all over the place...rpms swinging up and down by about 300rpms or more. I checked the vacuum hoses going to the throttle body on the motor and all look good. Shut down and restarted several times, sometimes the motor started fine and idled great, but as soon as I pressed the gas pedal it started running erratically. The EPC light went out then came back on, but now my cheapie scanner doesn't read any codes????? If the engine is idling and surging enough, then the check engine light pops on too.
Does it sound like a new gas pedal assembly will fix this? The nearest dealership is over an hours drive away. I will take it to the dealer if we have to, but I'd prefere to fix it myself.
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Update...took pedal out....reinstalled...RESULTS...!! (testarossaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_I then reinstalled the gas pedal, hooked it up and went for a test drive, for about 2 blocks all was well, then EPC pops on and loss of power results.

That's why you need a VAG-COM.
You're having issues with the Electronic Power Control (EPC) driver interface with the vehicle.
Since there's no mechanical connection between you and the car, all of it is sensors and electrical actuators.
- Erik


----------

